# Lynnlynn's Training log



## lynnlynn (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesterdays:

7-5-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x145 WU
5x115
5x180
5x205

ATF Squat
6x135 for 5 sets

Front Squat
6x65 WU
4x85
4x100
4x115

GHR 3 seconds up/3 down
6xBW+45 for 4 sets

Reverse Hypers
8xBW+20 kg for 3 sets

abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 8, 2011)

7-7-11

Bench
6x75 WU
4x85 WU
2X110 WU
3x125 for 3 sets

BB Floor Press
5x115 (+5) for 5 sets

DB OH Extension
12x52.5 for 4 sets

Cable Cross Over
6x50 ea side for 4 sets

Tricep Cable Pressdown (v-bar)
6x70 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 8, 2011)

7-8-11

Deads, rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 Wu
5x243
5x286
16x325

Millies
5x65
5x75
5x85

Good Mornings
6x135 WU
4x150
4x160
4x170

DB Split Squat
8x37.5's ea leg for 3 sets

MTS Row
7x50 for 4 sets

Abs


----------



## Built (Jul 8, 2011)

Well hello! 

Hey folks, lynnlynn's here - lock up your sons!


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 12, 2011)

7-12-11

It's 5/3/1 week....

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x150 WU
5x180
3x205
1x230
1x235

ATF Squat
6x135 for 5 sets

Front Squat
6x65 WU
4x95
3x110
2x115
1x125

GHR's 3 seconds up/3 seconds down
6xBW+45 for 4 sets

Reverse Hypers
8xBW+20 kg for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises


MA- I'll do my best to behave myself. <giggle>


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> MA- I'll do my best to behave myself. <giggle>



I've seen your best. My warning stands. 

Great to have you here. 

Oh - I was thinking of you the other day when I was doing squats. Turns out I have inflexible ankles - I've been getting chiropractic and active release on them. I can't BELIEVE how much of an impact this has made on my form. No WONDER I had trouble engaging my quads! I blame years of high-heel wearing. Go figure, hey?


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 13, 2011)

7-13-11

Bench
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
2x115 WU
3x130 for 3 sets

DB JM Press
12x20's for 5 sets

DB Flat bench
7x42.5's for 3 sets

Face Pulls
6x75 for 4 sets

Tricep Cable Pressdown
10x5 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 13, 2011)

Built said:


> I've seen your best. My warning stands.
> 
> Great to have you here.
> 
> Oh - I was thinking of you the other day when I was doing squats. Turns out I have inflexible ankles - I've been getting chiropractic and active release on them. I can't BELIEVE how much of an impact this has made on my form. No WONDER I had trouble engaging my quads! I blame years of high-heel wearing. Go figure, hey?



Inflexible ankles, eh? I've not run into problems with that, as I rarely wear heels. I've been working more on hip flexibility. I'd noticed a lot of tightness and some pain so I've been doing some stretching and strengthening stuff for them. I'm lucky to now have access to kettlebells and have had someone who knows a great deal about it show me how to do swings properly.


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2011)

I understand Vikings are skilled at kettlebell. Among other things.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 14, 2011)

Built said:


> I understand Vikings are skilled at kettlebell. Among other things.


Indeed they are. They are also skilled in the kitchen!


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 15, 2011)

7-15-11

Deads
6x148 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
2x275
1x325
1x358
1x374 (+5)
Lock out was slower than I would have liked, need to keep after this.

Good Mornings
6x135 WU
4x155
4x165
4x175

DB Bulgarian Split Squat
8x40's for 3 sets

MTS Row
8x50
8x50
8x60
8x60

abs


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW  impressive numbers!  

Jag


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 16, 2011)

jagbender said:


> WOW  impressive numbers!
> 
> Jag



Thanks!


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice deads, hunny. You amaze me.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Nice deads, hunny. You amaze me.


Thanks! I hadn't originally intended for the WO to be a PR day type thing, I just wanted to do heavy singles. I mentioned this plan to my Viking friend and he kinda got after me about it. When was I going to try for another PR, when am I going to do another competition. etc? It got under my skin a little and proved to be the motivation I needed to change my plan and go for a PR instead.


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2011)

What's your weight these days? What's the cutoff for your weight-class.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't stepped on a scale since the Arnold. Judging by feel I'm probably between 135 and 140 right now. The cut off for my weight class for USAPL is 136, I believe. They recently changed the weight classes and I think that is the one I fall into now.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 17, 2011)

7-17-11
Today's workout was brought to you by the number 5.

Millies
6x65 WU
5x75
5x85
5x95

More Millies
10x70 for 5 sets

Pull-ups
5xBW for 5 sets

Swings w/ 20 lb bell
50 reps, 10s rest
50 reps, 10s rest
50 reps, 10s rest
50 reps, 10s rest
30 reps, time up


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> 7-17-11
> Today's workout was brought to you by the number 5.


 

Sesame Street flash back! 

Nice workout!


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 18, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Sesame Street flash back!
> 
> Nice workout!



Someone got the reference, cool. I love Sesame Street.
Thanks.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Someone got the reference, cool. I love Sesame Street.
> Thanks.


 
I am showing my age!  Remember the Andy Griffith  show? 

I used to tell people my last name was spelled like "Andy".   That reference has become obsolete to anyone under the age of 40.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 20, 2011)

7-19-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x150 WU
3x170
3x195
3x220

ATF Squat
6x140 for 5 sets

Leg Curl
10x38 for 5 sets

DB Lunges
8x30's ea. leg fir 3 sets

Reverse Hypers
8xBW+20 kg for 3 sets

Typically this would be a deload week, but I have some vacation plans for August. I figured I'd just take a week off then instead.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> 7-19-11
> 
> Squat
> 6x115 WU
> ...


 
Nice!


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 21, 2011)

7-20-11

Bench
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
2x115 WU
3x132.5 for 3 sets

DB Flat Bench
6x45 for 4 sets

DB OH Extension
8x50 for 4 sets

Face Pulls
6x75 for 3 sets

BB Curls
6x40 for 4 sets

My ass was dragging through the entire WO. I felt like a useless wet noodle.


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2011)

Why so noodley?


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Why so noodley?



It's been pretty warm here lately. My second floor apartment has no AC and I've been busy riding my bike back and forth to campus. I felt a bit drained. I don't think I've done a very good job of keeping myself properly hydrated this week.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 22, 2011)

post up pics


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Nice deads, hunny. You amaze me.


 
I am still only doing 275 Deads   LOL  Lynn is kicking my butt!


----------



## Built (Jul 22, 2011)

Lynn kicks everyone's butt. Or punches them in the throat. Either way.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Lynn kicks everyone's butt. Or punches them in the throat. Either way.


 

I think I would rather take a shot to the throat than below the belt !

On second thought HRT may have a benifit.  Smaller targets 

But If Lynn is swinging  I don't really want to find out either way


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 24, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> post up pics


Pics of what? My pulls?


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 24, 2011)

7-22-11

Deads, rest/pause
6x143
4x187
2x231
3x270
3x319
6x341

Rack Pulls- low, low
6x225
6x245
6x265

GM's
6x135 WU
3x160
3x170
3x180

DB Kroc Rows
10x65 ea. arm

Abs

Hip/glute stuff

I only dish out throat punches to those who deserve them. Like the guy in the yellow t-shirt staring at me in the gym on Friday. I know what I look like, prancing around the gym covered in chalk and baby powder. I don't give a shit.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Lynn!  Welome to IM!  Great training log!  Keep it up!


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> I know what I look like, prancing around the gym covered in chalk and baby powder. I don't give a shit.


I'd pay to see the "prancing"!


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 25, 2011)

Built said:


> I'd pay to see the "prancing"!



You've already seen my tappy feet dance!


----------



## VikingWarlord (Jul 25, 2011)

This whole thread is a lie. Everyone knows girls can't lift shit.


----------



## VikingWarlord (Jul 25, 2011)

The thread is a lie!

Girls can't lift.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> The thread is a lie!
> 
> Girls can't lift.



We can't? I didn't get that memo. I guess I've been wasting my time at the gym. I could have spent that time at home, cooking and cleaning, things that women are supposed to be doing, right?


----------



## VikingWarlord (Jul 26, 2011)

Only if you're barefoot and pregnant.

Also, it looks that the "returned no data" server error that I experienced yesterday still submitted a post.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> Only if you're barefoot and pregnant.
> 
> Also, it looks that the "returned no data" server error that I experienced yesterday still submitted a post.



Barefoot I am. Since I lack the other part of that equation I will suspend all cooking and cleaning activities.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

7-26-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x150 WU
5x160
5x185
5x210

ATF Squat
6x140 for 5 sets

Leg Curl
11x38 for 5 sets ea. leg

DB Lunges
8x32.5's for 3 sets ea. leg

Reverse Hypers
9xBW+20kg for 3 sets

Hip/Glute complex

Lesson Learned Today: Don't judge a man by his tights. 
When I got in the rack, there is a guy in a nearby rack wearing what looked to be running tights under his shorts. I think to myself "this guy looks silly, what is he gonna try and squat?" Despite the tights, he did some great ATF squats. While I went to the drinking fountain, 2 other guys tried to unload my rack, but man-in-tights shooed them off. Thank you man-in-tights!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Amazing numbers!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

I seen ur post on my log. And I was thinking who is this women telling me what I'm doing wrong. Then I look at ur log and I'm eating my words. Your one strong woman who knows what she's doing. Lots of respect awsome numbers, I'll be following along forsure. Great job


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I seen ur post on my log. And I was thinking who is this women telling me what I'm doing wrong. Then I look at ur log and I'm eating my words. Your one strong woman who knows what she's doing. Lots of respect awsome numbers, I'll be following along forsure. Great job


 
Blake,  

Lynn know her stuff for sure. 





"Built" and her go back a while.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Indeed, Built and I go back awhile. She is truly wonderful. I just do what I can, and try to help if possible. Everything I know about eating plans, etc I learned from Built.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> 7-26-11
> 
> Squat
> 6x115 WU
> ...



I'm impressed.    What's the difference between Squats and ATF Squats?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Thanks guys. Indeed, Built and I go back awhile. She is truly wonderful. I just do what I can, and try to help if possible. Everything I know about eating plans, etc I learned from Built.


 

I second that!  

Met Built at  Lowcarber.org  

Then the feces hit the fan and BLC was born! 

I dissapeared for a while and "bulked up" 

Then Built told me to come over here.  I See a few more faces from BLC,   VikingWarlord  over here too.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm impressed.    What's the difference between Squats and ATF Squats?



Squat= to parallel

ATF= ass to floor, AKA ass to grass, butt to floor, etc, Basically way the hell down there


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 27, 2011)

7-27-11

Bench
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
3x110 for 5 sets

Pin Press 2 board height
5x120 for 4 sets

DB JM Press
8x25's for 4 sets

Face Pulls
8x75 for 4 sets

Reverse Tricep Pressdown
10x45 for 4 sets

Today's bench stuff had to be modified a bit. I finished Ryan Kennelly's program last week, and didn't want to start anything new just yet, as I'm heading out of town next week. I did DE stuff today and I'll do some DB work next week. I think when I get back I'm going to do Smolov Jr. for bench and stick with Wendler's 5/3/1 for squat and deads, as this seems to be working well. If it isn't broke, don't fuck it up, right?


----------



## bwrag (Jul 27, 2011)

good workout I ran 531 for a while with good success but Im really liking the bb style workouts Im doing now so do my joints. but you def know what your doing


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks!

7-29-11

Deads, rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
5x270
5x303
15x330 (might have bee 16, I had trouble counting)

Low Rack Pulls
6x240
6x25
6x260

DB Kroc Rows
11x 60 ea. arm

MTS Pulldown
6x60 for 4 sets

abs

I had planned on doing Good Mornings, however my right hammie was bugging me all through the pulls, so I switched them out for the pulldowns.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

nice workout  Again!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Killer deads! That's awesome!


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! Not sure what was up with that right hammie. I did some foam rolling and it seemed to help. Tomorrow is a squat day, so we'll see how it feels then.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

nice stamina on the deads. I bet you were huffing and puffing when 15 or 16 came around. good job


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 1, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice stamina on the deads. I bet you were huffing and puffing when 15 or 16 came around. good job



I should have noted that the last set of deads are done as rest/pauses. So I pull, put the bar down and then wait 30 seconds before doing it again. There is a small amount of huffing and puffing, but really it's more a lot of sweating and cursing.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's still some extremely impressive pulling.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 3, 2011)

8-2-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x150 WU
5x185
3x210
1x235

ATF Squat
6x140 for 5 sets

Leg Curl
12x38 for 5 sets ea. leg

DB Lunges
8x32.5's for 3 sets ea. leg

Reverse Hypers
10xBW+20kg for 3 sets

Hip/Glute complex


----------



## VikingWarlord (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 3, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!


Well, I certainly can't take them while I'm pulling, so I guess I'll have to find someone else to do it for me.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 3, 2011)

8-3-11

Bench
8x65 WU
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
2x105 WU
3x115 for 5 sets

Left shoulder was feeling a little off, hence the long warm-up. After that it was just fine. I think I slept on it funny.

DB Bench
7x40 for 4 sets

Reverse Pull-overs
10x40 for 5 sets

Face Pulls
8x70 for 4 sets

DB Side delt Raise SS w/ Rear Delt Raise
6x15's for 3 sets

Abs
Hanging Leg Raise


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

nice numbers. Do you have a meet coming up?


----------



## Halo (Aug 3, 2011)

Great numbers and log LL!!!


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks! My training has been totally out of whack recently due to a situation that requires immediate attention.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been a bit off track lately. My doggie got loose and was missing for more than a week. Miracle Monte is back now. Many thanks to Viking Warlord who helped me find him. 

8-16-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x155 WU
3x170
3x190
3x215 (Think i should have done 220 here)

Squat ATF
6x140 for 5 sets

Front Squat 
6x65
5x75
4x85
3x95
2x105

Abbreviated session at my parents place.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 19, 2011)

8-17-11

Bench
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
2x105 WU
2x110 WU
3x115
2x125
1x130

BB Floor Press
5x95
5x105
5x110
5x115
3x125

DB OH Extension
6x55 for 4 sets

Cable Cross Over
10x40 per side for 4 sets

Rope Pressouts
8x40 for 4 sets


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad to hear Monte

Sent rom my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad to hear Monte is home

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Jag, I can't tell you how devastated I was while he was missing. He is going to have 2 teeth removed Monday. 
8-19-11

Deads, rep out last set rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
3x275
3x319
5x341

Low Rack Pulls
6x225 WU
5x250
5x260
5x270

GHR's
8xBW 5 seconds up/down for 4 sets

T-Bar Row
6x135
6x140
6x150
6x155

Curls
6x40 for 4 sets

Abs

On  paper this WO looks ok. But it didn't feel all that wonderful. It felt  sluggish. Last time around I got 6 with 341 instead of 5. I'm not happy  about that. Come on TLWB get with it!


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2011)

I am just so relieved your baby came back to you. Gosh, you must have just been ILL. I would have been crying my eyes out. 

Did the teeth get damaged while he was on his little adventure? 

PS TLWB?


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 21, 2011)

Built said:


> I am just so relieved your baby came back to you. Gosh, you must have just been ILL. I would have been crying my eyes out.
> 
> Did the teeth get damaged while he was on his little adventure?
> 
> PS TLWB?


Monte has had tooth problems in the past, including having 10 removed last year. It's possible that the teeth were already having problems before his adventure. I can't even count how many strangers I cried in front of. I tried to talk to as many dog owners as possible, as they seemed to be most interested in helping me. Their dogs would let me pet them, and I'd start to cry. A very lovable black lab slobbered all over me while I cried. 

TLWB stand for tiny little woman brain. It comes from a man who basically said that his wife wasn't capable of understanding things because of her tiny little woman brain. This woman has a master's degree and teaches AP Physics.


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2011)

Tears and black-lab slobber. Awww!


----------



## VikingWarlord (Aug 22, 2011)

Built said:


> I am just so relieved your baby came back to you. Gosh, you must have just been ILL. I would have been crying my eyes out.
> 
> Did the teeth get damaged while he was on his little adventure?
> 
> PS TLWB?



If she hasn't, we'll have to chat soon and I'll tell you the story. You won't even believe it.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad to see you found him lost my boy 3 years ago I was depressed for a while. But now have a new one whom I dont let get out of my sight.


----------



## Built (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope, haven't heard it yet, Jesse. We're overdue for a phone call anyway.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh man,  I'm so glad you found your pup! I remember when I thought my dog had run away and I ran around the neighborhood like a madman searching for her. When I got home 20 minutes later she was standing in the doorway looking at me like I was nuts. Took me a week to get over just that.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 23, 2011)

Instead of 2 teeth Monte had 7 taken out yesterday. He was sleeping on chest this morning while I read and had coffee. This makes all the heartache and early morning potty trips totally worth it.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

Its hard to beat a dog as a friend.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 23, 2011)

8-23-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x105 WU
5x160
5x185
5x210

ATF Squat
6x140 for 5 sets

Front Squat
4x85
4x95
4x105
4x115

Leg Curl
6x42 for  4 sets ea. leg

Reverse Hyper
8xBW+20kg for 3 sets

Swings
30 swings both hands/alternating then 30 sec rest for 8 sets

hip/glute complex


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Its hard to beat a dog as a friend.


 
I could not beat my dog,  but maybe I could beat my friends dog.  

J/K

Lynn you must have one heck of a doggie dental bill.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I could not beat my dog,  but maybe I could beat my friends dog.
> 
> J/K
> 
> Lynn you must have one heck of a doggie dental bill.



Yes, yes I do. All I can say is, it's a good thing he's cute!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Yes, yes I do. All I can say is, it's a good thing he's cute!


 

he better be!  lol


----------



## VikingWarlord (Aug 25, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Yes, yes I do. All I can say is, it's a good thing he's cute!



What, this ol' thang?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 25, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> What, this ol' thang?


 

Monte looks comfy on his bed


----------



## VikingWarlord (Aug 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Monte looks comfy on his bed



IIRC, that's not even his bed. He stole that from a much bigger dog.

On topic, where's last night's bench session, Lynn? You damn slacker!!!


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 25, 2011)

So demanding today!

8-24-11

Bench (new routine)
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
8x90 for 5 sets

BB JM Press
6x45 WU
6x55 for 4 sets

MTS Row
10x40 for 5 sets

Cable Cross-over
8x45 for 4 sets

Tricep Pressdown w/ rope
10x70 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 28, 2011)

8-26-11

Deads, rest/pause last set
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
5x270
5x303
12x330

Low Rack Pull
6x225 WU
4x265
4x275
4x285

T-Bar Row
6x145
6x155
6x165

GHRS 3 sec up/down
6x35's for 4 sets

KB swings


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

you kill me on your deads!


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 30, 2011)

8-30-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x155 WU
5x185
3x210
1x235

ATF Squat
6x140 for 5 sets

Front Squat
3x95
3x105
3x115
3x125

Leg Curl
6x42 ea leg for 4 sets

Reverse Hyper
8xBW+20kg for 3 sets

KB Swings

Hip/Glute complex


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> you kill me on your deads!


Thanks! They are my favorite.


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 1, 2011)

8-31-11

Bench
6x55 WU
4x65 WU
3x85
3x95
8x100 for 3 sets

Incline DB Press
5x45's for 4 sets

DB OH Extension
8x52.5 for 4 sets

MTS high pull-down
8x60 for 4 sets

Tricep cable pressdown w/ v-bar
8x90 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 3, 2011)

9-2-11

Deads rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
5x281
3x319
3x355

Low Rack Pulls
6x225 WU
4x270
4x280
4x290

T-Bar Row
6x150
6x160
6x170

KB Swings
12 min 30:30


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice deads Lynn


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks!

9-6-11

Squat, deload
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
5x145
5x160
5x185

ATF squat
6x140 for 5 sets

Front Squat
4x85
4x95
4x105
4x115

Leg Curl
8x42 ea leg for 4 sets

Reverse Hyper
9xBW+20 Kg for 3 sets

Hip/Glute stuff

Swings
30:30 for 12 min


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 7, 2011)

9-7-11

Bench
6x65 WU
5x75 WU
3x85
2x100
1x105

Close Grip Bench
6x65 WU
5x85
5x95
5x105
5x115

DB incline Press
6x32.5
5x37.5
4x40
3x45
2x50

MTS mid row
8x50 for 4 sets

Reverse Cable Pressdown
10x50 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 11, 2011)

9-9-11

Deads, deload
6x143
4x187
2x231
5x253
5x260
5x281

Rack pulls- low
6x225 WU
4x275
4x285
4x295

T-Bar Row
6x155
6x165
6x175

KB swing test w/ 16 kg
6 minutes of swings


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 11, 2011)

9-10-11

Standing Millies
6x45 WU
5x65
5x70
5x85
5x90

Pull-ups
5xBW OH
5xBW UH
5xBW OH
5xBW UH
5xBW OH
5xBW UH

DB Front delt raise SS/ side delt raise
6x10's for 3 sets

DB Curls


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 12, 2011)

9-12-11

Bench
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
2x105
5x110 for 6 sets

BB Floor Press
4x115 for 5 sets

Incline DB Press
6x4 for 4 sets

DB OH Extension
6x55 for 4 sets


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

Keeping busy Lynn  looking good.


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, yea I guess I'm keeping busy.

9-13-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x155 WU
3x175
3x200
3x225

ATF Squat
5x145 for 5 sets

GHR
6xBW+25 4 sec up/down for 3 sets

DB Bulgarian Split Squat
8x30's ea leg for 3 sets

KB swings
30 swings, 1 minute off for 8 minutes


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 16, 2011)

9-16-11

Deads, rest/pause rep out last set
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
3x270
3x319
6x347

Good Mornings
6x135 WU
4x150
4x160
4x170

Millies
5x75
5x85
5x95

Reverse Hypers
10xBW+20kg for 3 sets

DB Kroc Row
10x60 ea. arm

KB Swings
30:30 for 12 min


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

still rocking those dead lifts!

  your weather cooling off up there?


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> still rocking those dead lifts!
> 
> your weather cooling off up there?


Thanks, I really do enjoy pulling.

The weather has been pretty decent, cooler than we've had in awhile for sure. We had a relatively hot, dry summer, but nothing like the folks in Texas have been experiencing. The corn and beans will start coming in soon. Fall squash, including my favorite, pumpkins will also be ready. The local orchard is starting to have apples available as well. So much good stuff to eat!


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 19, 2011)

9-19-11

Bench
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
1x100
1x110
4x120 for 5 sets

Close Grip Bench
4x85
4x90
4x95
4x100
4x105

MTS High Row
8x50 for 4 sets

Standing DB Press
6x30's for 3 sets

Tricep Cable Pressdown w/ rope
8x95 for 4 sets


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Thanks, I really do enjoy pulling.
> 
> The weather has been pretty decent, cooler than we've had in awhile for sure. We had a relatively hot, dry summer, but nothing like the folks in Texas have been experiencing. The corn and beans will start coming in soon. Fall squash, including my favorite, pumpkins will also be ready. The local orchard is starting to have apples available as well. So much good stuff to eat!


 

I have been hauling green beans from Michigan for about a month now 
Corn harvest going full speed.  Pumpkins for Libby's going full steam now too.  very busy @ work  with all the harvesting going on.
Cooling off here in FL too 
Nice!


----------



## Halo (Sep 20, 2011)

Catching up on your log LL, looks great keep up the hard work!


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks!

9-20-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x155 WU
5x165
5x190
5x210

ATF Squat
5x145 for 5 sets

GHR 
6xBW+35 for 4 sets

DB Bulgarian Split squat
8x35's ea. leg for 3 sets

hip/glute stuff

KB swings 12 min. 30:30


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 23, 2011)

9-23-11

Deads, rep out last set rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
5x270
5x308
10x336 (might have been 11, had trouble counting)

Good mornings
6x135 WU
4x160
4x170
4x180

Reverse Hypers
10xBW+20 kg for 3 sets

Pull-ups
5xBW OH
5xBW UH
5xBW OH

DB Kroc Row
10x60 both arms

KB swings
10 min 30:30


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2011)

Refresh my memory - what's a Kroc row?


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2011)

PS your warmups for deads are my work sets.


----------



## Halo (Sep 25, 2011)

Built said:


> Refresh my memory - what's a Kroc row?



They are bent over one armed DB Rows

LL, your workouts rock, keep smashing it!!!


----------



## carmineb (Sep 25, 2011)

krocs are the same as bent over one arm rows except they are done with a medium weight and done to 30-50 reps per side.

Reason is the guy who invented them used the heaviest dumbells in his gym but he was to strong so he couldnt do his strengh training properly so decided to just keep going with the heaviest ones he could find til he went to failure....


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 25, 2011)

Built said:


> Refresh my memory - what's a Kroc row?


A one arm DB row. I do them with the heaviest DB I can handle and do as many as I can.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> A one arm DB row. I do them with the heaviest DB I can handle and do as many as I can.


 

gettin a little shoulder pump from that  LOL 

keep on rocking those weights Lynn


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 26, 2011)

9-26-11

Bench
8x65 WU
5x85
3x95
2x110
1x115
1x125
1x115

BB Floor Press
5x115 for 4 sets

Incline DB Press
4x37.5
4x40
4x45
4x47.5

MTS Mid-row
6x6 for 4 sets

DB OH Extension
10x50
8x50
6x50
4x50


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 27, 2011)

9-26-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x165 WU
5x190
3x210
1x235

ATF Squat
5x145 for 5 sets

GHR
BW+35 for 4 sets

DB Bulgarian Split Squat
8x35's for 3 sets

KB Swings
30 swings: 30 sec rest for 5 minutes


----------



## lynnlynn (Sep 30, 2011)

9-30-11

Deads, rep out, rest/pause
6x143
4x187
2x253
5x286
3x319
3x358  

GM's
4x135 WU
3x165
3x1675
3x185

Reverse Hypers
6xBW+22.5 Kg for 3 sets

Pull-ups
4xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH

DB Kroc Rows 
11x60 ea. arm

KB swings
12 min 30:30


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 3, 2011)

10-3-11

Bench, deload
5x85
5x95
5x105

BB Incline Bench
5x75
5x85
5x95
5x105

MTS High Row
10x50 for 4 sets

Tricep Reverse Pressdowns
8x100 for 4 sets

Cable Curl
8x50 for 3 sets

Foam rolling!


----------



## VikingWarlord (Oct 4, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Foam rolling!



Saturday.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 4, 2011)

10-4-11

Squat, deload
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
5x140
5x165
5x190

ATF squat
5x145 for 5 sets

GHR
6xBW+35 3 secs up/down for 4 sets

DB Bulgarian split squat
8x35's ea. leg for  3 sets

KB swings
30 swings  30 sec rest for 6 min


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 7, 2011)

10-7-11

Deads, rep out rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x253
3x275
3x325
4x352

Low Rack Pulls
6x225 WU
4x255
4x275
4x295

T-Bar Rpw
4x145
4x155
4x165

Reverse Hypers
8xBW+22.5 kg for 3 sets

Pull-ups
4xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 9, 2011)

10-9-10

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x155
3x175
3x200
3x225

ATF Squat
5x145 for 5 sets

Front Squat
6x75
5x85
4x95
3x105

Leg Curl
8x38 ea. leg for 4 sets

KB swings
30 swings/ 30 sec rest for 7 min


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Lynn your legs must be SOLID!  

good work!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Lynn your legs must be SOLID!
> 
> good work!



Thanks!

My legs are big. I hold most of my body fat in my legs, hips and ass. I have a pretty lean upper body and a big 'ole backside. As a result, when I make a milkshake, boys magically appear in my yard.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My legs are big. I hold most of my body fat in my legs, hips and ass. I have a pretty lean upper body and a big 'ole backside. As a result, when I make a milkshake, boys magically appear in my yard.


 

Too Funny!     Baby got back!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 12, 2011)

10-12-11

Bench
8x65 WU
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
2x110 WU
3x115 for 7 sets

DB Incline
6x40
5x45
4x47.5

MTS mid-Row
8x60 for 4 sets

DB OH extension
10x50 for 3 sets

Cable Curl
8x50 for 3 sets


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Now you are working that chest a bit!


----------



## VikingWarlord (Oct 13, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My legs are big. I hold most of my body fat in my legs, hips and ass. I have a pretty lean upper body and a big 'ole backside. As a result, when I make a milkshake, boys magically appear in my yard.





Also, that session looks good!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!

10-14-11

Deads, rep out rest/pause
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x253
5x275
5x319
7x341

Rack Pulls, low
6x225 WU
4x265
4x285
4x305

T-Bar Row
4x145
4x155
4x165

Reverse Hypers
8xBW+22.5 kg for 3 sets

Pull-ups
4xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH

KB swings
12 min 30:30


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 17, 2011)

10-17-11

Bench
8x65 WU
6x85 WU
2x105 WU
1x110
1x120
3x130
3x125 for 4 sets

Millies
5x50
5x60
5x70
5x80
5x90

MTS high row
8x6 for 4 sets

Reverse Cable Tricep Pressdown
8x100 for 4 sets

Abs
hanging leg raises

Now I know you are going to day, Lynn all 5 of those bench work sets were supposed to be with 130. I know this. I can also tell you that I knew after that first triple that I wasn't going to be able to do that for all 5 sets. So, I made the executive decision to try and do them with 5 pounds less. And I was successful in getting all the rest.


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2011)

Better to nail it than fail it. 

I've never benched even close to a plate a side in my life.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My legs are big. I hold most of my body fat in my legs, hips and ass. I have a pretty lean upper body and a big 'ole backside. As a result, when I make a milkshake, boys magically appear in my yard.



Pics or it didn't happen...  

Seriously though, you're a tough lady.  You probably embarass a lot of guys at the gym, haha.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 19, 2011)

10-18-11

Squat
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x155 WU
5x165
5x190
5x210

ATF Squat
5x145 for 5 sets

Front Squat
6x65 WU
4x85
4x95
4x105
4x115

Leg Curls
8x38 ea. leg for 4 sets

Hip/Glute Complex

KB swings
30 swings 30 sec rest for 5 min


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

Amazing lifting!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks!

10-21-11

Deads- meet prep
6x143
4x187
2x231
3x286
1x314
1x347

Rack Pulls- low
6x225 WU
4x270
4x290
4x310

T-Bar Row
5x135
5x145
5x155
5x165

Reverse Hyper
8xBW+22.5 for 2 sets

Pull-ups

KB swings
5 min. 30 swings/30 sec rest


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 24, 2011)

10-24-11

Bench, meet prep
6x65 WU
5x80
3x95
2x110
1x115
1x125
1x130

DB Incline
6x40's for 4 sets

MTS mid-row
8x50 for 4 sets

DB OH extension
10x40 for 3 sets

Ab Roll Outs


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2011)

"Ab Roll Outs" sounds like a cookie.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 24, 2011)

Built said:


> "Ab Roll Outs" sounds like a cookie.



That sounds delicious. And I know just the person who could make them!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 25, 2011)

10-25-11

Last gym day before the meet

Squat
6x115
5x140
5x165
5x190

Front Squat
5x65
5x70
5x80
5x90
5x100

Leg Curl
8x38 ea. lef for 4 sets

KB swings
30:30 for 12 min


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 1, 2011)

10-31-11 

Bench 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
6x100 for 6 sets 

DB Rear Delt Raise 
6x12.5's for 4 sets 

DB OH Extension 
10x40 for 4 sets 

MTS high row 
8x60 for 4 sets 

planks 

foam rolling


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 1, 2011)

11-1-11 

Felt like ass this morning. 

squat 
6x115 WU 
10x125 for 5 sets 
-note to self, never eat a cheeseburger and then go squat. I wanted to hurl all over the wall by the second set. 

Box Squat 
4x130 
4x140 
4x150 

GHR 
8xBW+45 for 4 sets

I have been procrastinating on posting. Saturday was the meet I competed in and it was not my best performance. It was actually my lowest 2 lift total in 3 years. I took Saturday night to feel bad about it and then talked to my brother about what he saw as some of the things that I need to improve on. With those things in mind I've decided to make some changes in my training routine. I've been doing 5/3/1 for squat and DL for more than 2 years now. I think I'm ready for a change.
    The plan is to do the Juggernaut routine for 1 cycle (it's 16 weeks), at least 3 cycles of Smolov Jr. for bench (it's 4 weeks per cycle) and at least one cycle of the Coan DL program. I also plan to keep the KB swings. 
   I know this is a big departure from what I've done before. I've never mixed and matched routines like this. It's just that I haven't yet found one routine that has really worked for me in all 3 of the big lifts, particularly bench. I don't have access to the equipment needed to properly do a Westside DE/ME split, otherwise that would be something I'd consider doing. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 3, 2011)

Week 1 WO 2
11-2-11
Bench
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
2x95 WU
5x105 for 7 sets


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2011)

I think you'd be surprised what equipment you can adapt to a Westside like routine, even if it's not to the letter.  You should consider it at some time in the future.  I'm doing that right now myself, which I haven't done in years.

Good luck on your new program though.  I wish you the best.


----------



## VikingWarlord (Nov 3, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> That sounds delicious. And I know just the person who could make them!



If he wasn't PSMFing, he might figure that out.



lynnlynn said:


> I have been procrastinating on posting. Saturday was the meet I competed in and it was not my best performance. It was actually my lowest 2 lift total in 3 years. I took Saturday night to feel bad about it and then talked to my brother about what he saw as some of the things that I need to improve on. With those things in mind I've decided to make some changes in my training routine. I've been doing 5/3/1 for squat and DL for more than 2 years now. I think I'm ready for a change.



I know you aren't real happy with your performance but you did better than everyone else who made up bullshit reasons to back out anyway. You've made no excuses and you've come up with a plan. Now do it.

D.E.I.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 3, 2011)

week 1 WO 3 

11-3-11

Bench 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
4x110 for 8 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 4, 2011)

11-4-11

Week 1 Coan DL

6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
1x253
1x275
2x290

Speed DL
3x231 for 8 sets

Circuit done 3 times
SLDL
8x165
BOR
8x85
LPD
8x85
GM
8x140

Reverse Hyper
8xBW+22.5 kg for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 6, 2011)

11-5-11

Week 1 Day 4
Bench
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
2x95 WU
3x120 10 sets

BB Millies
5x65 WU
5x75
5x85
5x95


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 7, 2011)

11-7-11 

Week 2 Day 1 

BB Flat Bench 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
6x105 for 6 sets 

CG Bench 
6x80 
6x85 
6x90 
6x95 

Face Pulls 
8x70 for 4 sets 

Tricep Rope Pressouts 
10x30 for 4 sets 

Pull-ups 
6xBW OH 
6xBW UH 
6xBW OH 
6xBW UH


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 9, 2011)

11-8-11 

Squat (week 2) 
5x125 
5x145 
3x155 for 10 sets 

Box Squat (low) 
4x135 
4x145 
4x155 

GHR 
8xBW+47.5 for 4 sets 

Bench (week 2, day 2) 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
5x110 for 7 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 9, 2011)

11-9-11

Week 2, day 3

Bench
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
2x95 WU
1x105 WU
4x115 for 8 sets


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking good lynn    how is the new routine going?


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty well!

11-11-11

Week 2
Deads
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
1x253
1x275
1x292
2x308

Speed DL
3x253 for 8 sets

Circuit done 3 times
SLDL
8x165
BOR
8x95
LPD, reverse grip
8x100
GM
8x150

Reverse Hypers


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 14, 2011)

11-12-11

Week 2, day 4

Bench 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
1x105 WU 
1x110 WU
3x125 for 10 sets


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

looking good wicked workout!


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 15, 2011)

11-14-11 

Week 3, Day 1 

Bench 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
1x105 WU 
6x110 for 6 sets 

MTS high row 
6x60 for 4 sets 

Pull-ups 
4xBW UH 
4xBW OH 
4xBW UH 
4xBW OH 

DB OH extension 
10x45 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

11-15-11 

Squat, week 3 
5x115 
3x140 
1x160 
11x175 

Box Squat 
4x140 
4x150 
4x160 

GHR 
8xBW+50 for 3 sets 

Bench 
Week 3, Day 2 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
1x105 WU 
5x115 for 7 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

11-16-11

Bench 
Week 3, Day 3 
6x65 WU 
4x85 WU 
2x95 WU 
1x110 WU 
4x120 for 8 sets

Smolov Jr- I have never spent so much time on my back in all my life.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 21, 2011)

11-18-11 

Coan week 3 
Deads 
6x143 WU 
4x187 WU 
2x231 WU 
1x253 
1x275 
1x308 
1x319 
2x330 

Speed DL 
3x270 for 6 sets 

Circuit 
SLDL 
8x170 
BOR 
8x95 
LPD, reverse Grip 
8x105 
GM 
8x155 
- Done 3 times


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 21, 2011)

11-21-11

Week 3, day 4
(ok, I"m a little off)

Bench 
6x85 WU
4x85 WU
2x95 WU
1x105
1x115
3x130 for 10 sets
I was shocked that I was able to do this.

CG Bench
4x95
4x100
4x105

Standing DB shoulder Press
6x30
5x35
4x40

Planning on doing some singles later in the week.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you have any specific short term goals with respect to the powerlifts, or really any lifts in general?


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 25, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Do you have any specific short term goals with respect to the powerlifts, or really any lifts in general?



I don't have any specific goals, I just wanna be really toned.
Teehhee.

Seriously, my short term goal is to pull 385. I've done 374 in the gym, but I really want 3 big (kilo) plates per side. I"m thinking about what I might want to do competition wise for the spring.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 26, 2011)

11-23-11

Bench
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
2x95 WU
1x105
1x115
1x125
1x130
1x135
1x140
1x145
0x155 Got it off my chest, couldn't lock it out

This was the best session of singles I've had in a long time. Even the 145 felt pretty solid and fast. I plan on doing a longer cycle of Juggernaut and then coming back to Smolov Jr.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 26, 2011)

11-25-11

Coan week 4

Deads
6x135 WU
4x185 WU
2x225 WU
1x255
1x275
1x295
1x315
1x355
2x350

Speed Deads
3x290 for 6 sets

Circuit done 3 times
SLDL
8x170
BOR
8x100
Reverse Grip LPD
8x105
GM
8x160


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

did you have a good thanksgiving?


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> did you have a good thanksgiving?



I was a very lucky girl and had 2 Thanksgivings this year! They were both really  delicious.


----------



## VikingWarlord (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like the Coan and Smolov Jr programs were good choices. These sessions are looking really solid. 

It's hard to tell at this point what the Juggernaut plan is doing but you're only...what, 5 weeks in? Rock that shit out!


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 28, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> It looks like the Coan and Smolov Jr programs were good choices. These sessions are looking really solid.
> 
> It's hard to tell at this point what the Juggernaut plan is doing but you're only...what, 5 weeks in? Rock that shit out!



Thanks!

I agree, thus far things have been going very well. I completed Smolov Jr for bench, so now I'm going to do a cycle of Juggernaut. Smolov works well, however it is demanding both physically and time wise. 

I will be on week 5 of the Juggernaut Squat program this week.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 29, 2011)

11-29-11

Squat, week 5
6x115 WU
4x135 WU
2x145 WU
8x155 for 5 sets

Box Squat
3x145
3x155
3x165

GHR
8xBW+45 for 3 sets
8xBW 3 seconds up/down for 3 sets

Abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 2, 2011)

11-30-11

Bench
6x65 WU
4x85 WU
10x90 5 sets

Close Grip bench
5x80
5x85
5x90
5x95
5x100

MTS Mid Row
6x60 for 4 sets

Reverse Tricep Press Down
6x105 for 3 sets

Cable Curl
6x65 for 3 sets


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you plan on using equipment to lift in competition (Squat and bench suits)?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

Solid lifting as usual  Lynn


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 4, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Do you plan on using equipment to lift in competition (Squat and bench suits)?


No. I've tried pulling in a suit and I really didn't like it. I like lifting raw and I plan to continue doing so for the foreseeable future.


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 4, 2011)

12-2-11

Deads, Week 5
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x253
1x275
1x292
3x311
3x311

Speed DL
3x257 for 3 sets

SLDL
5x175 for 3 sets
BOR
5x95 for 3 sets
GM
5x165 for 3 sets
Reverse Grip LPD
5x105 for 3 sets
Shrugs
5x155 for 3 sets

Friday night I was treated to seeing the Trans-Siberian Orchestra. It was an amazing concert. If you ever get the chance to see them I highly recommend it.


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 5, 2011)

12-5-11 

Bench, week 2
6x65 WU
5x85
5x95
10x100 for 3 sets

CG Bench
4x75
4x85
4x95
4x105
4x115

BB Incline Bench
5x75
5x85
5x95
5x105

DB Front Delt Raise SS/ w/ Rear Delt Raise
8x12.5's for 3 sets

Pull-ups
5xBW OH
5xBW UH
5xBW OH
5xBW UH
5xBW OH
5xBW UH


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 6, 2011)

12-6-11

Squat, week 6
6x95 WU
6x115 WU
3x140
3x160
8x170 for 3 sets

Front Squat
6x65 WU
4x85
4x95
4x105
4x115

GHR
6xBW+45 3 sets
8xBW 3 sec up/down 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 10, 2011)

12-9-11

Deads, week 6
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
1x253
1x275
1x297
1x314
2x330

Speed DL
3x270 for 3 sets

SLDL
5x176 for 3 sets
BOR
5x100 for 3 sets
GM's
5x165 for 3 sets
UH LPD
5x105 for 3 sets
Shrugs
5x225 for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 13, 2011)

12-12-11

BB Bench
5x75
3x90
1x105
1x110
10x115

BB Millies
5x65
5x75
5x85

DB Flat Bench
6x40's for 3 sets

MTS mid row
6x60 for 3 sets

Tricep OH Pressout
8x50 for 4 sets

BB Curls
6x40 for 4 sets

Abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 14, 2011)

12-13-11

Squat
6x115 
5x120
3x140
1x165
1x175
10x190

Front Squat
6x85
3x95
3x105
3x115
3x125
3x135

GHR, 3 sec up/down
8xBW+25 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Dec 18, 2011)

12-16-11

Deads, wk 7
6x143 WU
4x187
2x231
2x253
1x275
1x297
1x319
1x336
2x352
- pulls felt slow and heavy today, like I was trying to pull the bar through a giant vat of chunky peanut butter. 

Speed Pulls
3x292 for 3 sets

SLDL
5x187 for 2 sets
BOR 5x105 for 2 sets
GM's
5x170 for 2 sets
UH LPD
5x105 for 2 sets
Shrugs 
5x245 for 2 sets


----------



## VikingWarlord (Dec 20, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> pulls felt slow and heavy today, like I was trying to pull the bar through a giant vat of chunky peanut butter.



That is SO hot.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> That is SO hot.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 4, 2012)

1-4-12 

Squat 
6x115 WU 
4x135 WU 
2x145 
2x175 
5x185 for 4 sets 

Front Squat 
5x95 
4x105 
3x115 
2x125 

DB Lunges 
8x40's ea legx 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 6, 2012)

1-5-12

Bench
8x65 WU
4x85 WU
3x90
3x100
8x110 for 3 sets

Skullcrushers
10x30 for 4 sets

DB Incline Press
4x30
4x35
4x40
4x45

DB OH Extension
10x40 for 4 sets

BB Curl
6x40 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 9, 2012)

1-7-12

Deads
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
2x253 WU
4x275
4x292
4x308
4x319
4x325
5x275

GM's
4x135
3x155
3x165
3x175

DB Rows
6x50 ea. arm x4 sets

GHR
8xBW+40 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 9, 2012)

1-9-12

Flat DB Bench
6x30
6x35
6x40
6x45

Standing DB OH Press
5x25
5x30
5x35

DB Front Delt Raise/ ss/ with rear
6x12.5's for 3 sets

Pull-ups


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 12, 2012)

1-10-12

Squat
5x120
3x145
2x170
1x180
1x190
6x205
1x190

Front Squat
6x85
3x100
3x105
3x110
3x115

Reverse Hypers
8xBW+20kg for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 12, 2012)

1-11-12 

Flat BB Bench
6x65
5x75
3x90
2x105
1x115
6x120

Close Grip Bench
4x95
4x100
4x105
4x110

Reverse Tricep Pressouts
8x40 for 3 sets

Cable Cross-Over
8x40 ea side for 3 sets


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

keeping it strong Lynn


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 17, 2012)

1-13-12

Deads
6x135
4x185
2x225
4x250
4x275
4x295
4x320
2x335

GM's
6x135
3x155
3x165
3x175

BOR
5x95
5x105
5x115
5x125

Pendlay Row
5x105
5x115
5x125

Pull-ups
4xBW OH
4xBW NG
4xBW OH
4xBW NG


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 17, 2012)

1-17-12

Squat, deload
5x95
5x115
5x125
5x135
5x145

Front Squat
6x85
5x95
4x105
3x115
2x125
1x135

GHR
8xBW 3 secs up/down for 3 sets
8xBW+40 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 21, 2012)

1-18-12

Bench, Deload
6x85
4x95
5x100
5x105
5x110

Close Grip Bench
4x85
4x90
4x95
4x100

DB Flat Bench
4x40
4x40
4x40

-Then I went home. Felt really ucky.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 21, 2012)

1-20-12

Deads
6x143
4x187
2x231
2x253
2x275
1x303
1x319
1x336
1x341
1x352

Pendlay Row
5x95
5x105
5x115
5x125
5x135

Reverse Hyper
8xBW+20 Kg 3 sets

Pull-ups
4xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 23, 2012)

1-23-12

Week 1, Day 1

BB Bench
6x65 WU
3x85 for 8 sets
Alternating close, medium and wide grip

BB Pin Press (in lieu of 4 board press which I don't have)
3x85
3x95
3x105

DB Bench Press
10x25
10x30
10x35

DB BOR
10x25
10x30
10x32.5

Tricep Cable Pressdown w/ V Bar
12x70 for 4 sets


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

always strong!


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks JB!

1-24-12
Box Squat, close stance
5x45
5x70
5x95
5x120
5x145
5x155
5x160
5x165
3x170

GHR
30xBW
Took 2 sets to complete these

DB Lunges
10x25's ea leg for 3 sets
Lunges are evil!

Back Raise
10xBW+10 for 3 sets

Abs
Sit-ups-30


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 26, 2012)

1-26-12
Week 1, Day 3

Bench, 2 board press
6x45 WU
5x65
5x80
5x95
5x110
5x125
5x140

Pull-ups
9xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH
4xBW OH
4xBW UH

Front/Side/Rear Delt Raise superset
10x10 for 3 sets

DB Tricep Extension
10x10
10x15
10x20


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 30, 2012)

Week 1, Day 4

Box Squat, parallel
2x130 for 10 sets
2 second pause on box

Deads
6x143 WU
4x187 WU
1x209 for 10 reps

Reverse Hypers
10x15 Kg
10x17.5 kg
10x20 kg

DB Side bend
10x35 ea. side for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raise 
3 sets of 10


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 30, 2012)

Week 2 Day 1

BB Bench
6x45 WU
4x65 WU
3x85 close, med, wide grip
2x100

Pin Press
3x90
3x100
6x110

DB Bench
10x25
10x30
10x35
10x40

DB BOR
10x45 for 4 sets

Tricep Pressdown
12x75 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

week 2, day 2

Box Squat, close stance, below parallel
5x45
5x95
5x115
5x135
5x155
5x165

GHR
x40

DB Lunges
10xBW, ea leg
10x27.5
10x27.5
10x27.5

Back Raise
10x10 for 4 sets

Abs
weighted sit-ups x 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 6, 2012)

Wk 2 Day 3

Bench 2 board
6x45
4x85
4x95
5x105
5x115
5x125
5x135
3x145 (was supposed to do 5)

Pull-ups
4xBW for 6 sets
alternating OH and UH grips

DB Font/Side/Rear Delt Raise SS
20x10's for 3 sets

DB Tri OH Extension
10x30
10x35
10x40
10x45


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 6, 2012)

2-3-12 
Wk 2 Day 4

Box Squat, parallel
6x45 WU
4x95 WU
4x135 WU
2x140 for 10 sets

Deads, (fast)
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
1x231 for 10 sets

Reverse Hyper
10x15 kg
10x17.5 kg
10x20 kg
10x20 kg

DB Side Bends
10x40 ea. side for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raise
3 sets of 10


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 6, 2012)

2-6-12

Week 3, Day 1

Bench
6x65 WU
4x75 WU
3x85 for 8 sets
-alternating close, med, wide grips

Pin Press
3x100
3x110
3x120

DB Flat Bench
10x25's
10x30's
10x35's
10x40's
10x42.5's

DB Row
10x47.5's 
5 sets

Tricep Rope Pressdown
12x40 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 7, 2012)

2-7-12 
Week 3, day 2

Box Squat, Close stance, below parallel
6x45 WU
6x95 WU
4x115 WU
4x135 WU
5x150
5x160
5x170
5x180 (new 5 rep max)

GHR
40xBW
took 2 sets to complete

Lunges
10xBW ea. leg
w/ DB's
10x30's ea. leg for 3 sets

Back Raise
10xBW
10xBW+10 for 4 sets

Abs
 60 sit-ups


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 13, 2012)

2-9-12

Week 3, Day 3

Bench, 2 board
6x45 WU
4x85 WU
2x95 WU
2x105
1x115
5x125
5x135
5x145 (last rep wasn't pretty)

Pull-ups
4xBW for 7 sets
alternating OH/UH

Front/Side/Rear Db Delt Raise Superset
20x10's for 3 sets

OH DB Tricep Extension
10x25
10x30
10x35
10x40
10x45


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 13, 2012)

2-10-12

Week 3, day 4

Box Squat, parallel, regular stance
6x85 WU
4x95 WU
2x135 WU
2x155 for 8 sets
1x175
1x200

Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
1x248 for 8 sets
1x281
1x319

DB Side Bends
10x10 ea side for 4 sets

Hanging Leg Raise
x10 for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 15, 2012)

2-15-12

Deficit Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
3x231
3x253
3x275
3x297
3x319

GHR
bwx30

DB Step ups
10x25's ea leg for 3 sets

Back Raise, 5 sec hold at the top
10xBW for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raise
BWx10 for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 20, 2012)

2-16-12

BB Floor Press
6x45 WU
4x65 WU
3x95
3x105
3x110
3x115
3x120
3x125

Pull ups
5xBW for 5 sets

DB Front Raise
10x10's for 3 sets

Elbows out Tricep Extension
10x15's for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Feb 20, 2012)

2-17-12

Box Squat, parallel box, 2 sec pause
6x95 WU
4x155 WU
2x130 for 10 sets

Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
1x209 for 10 sets

Reverse Hypers
10x15 kg
10x17.5 kg
10x20 kg

DB Side Bends
10x40 ea side for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raise
10xBW for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-20-12

Bench
6x65 WU
4x75 WU
3x85 for 8 sets
close, regular and wide grip

Rack Lock Out
3x135
3x145
3x155

DB Incline Bench
10x30
10x35
10x40
10x45

MTS Chest Supported Row
10x40 for 4 sets

Tricep Pressdown
12x65 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-21-12

Deficit Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
3x253
3x281
3x308
3x325

GHR
40 reps

DB Step-ups
10x30 ea. leg for 4 sets

Back Raise
10xBW for 3 sets, 3 second pause at top

Abs
Hanging leg raise
10xBW for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-23-12

BB Floor Press
8x85 WU
3x95
3x105
3x115
3x125


Pull-ups
5xBW for 6 sets

DB Front Raise
10x10 for 4 sets

Elbows out Tricep Extension
10x15 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-24-12

Box Squat, parallel
6x95 WU
4x135 WU
2x140 for 10 sets

Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
1x231 for 10 sets

Reverse Hypers
10x15 kg
10x17.5kg'
10x20 kg
10x20 kg

DB Side Bends
10x10 ea side for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
10xBW for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-27-12

Bench
3x85 for 6 sets
1x105
1x115
1x125

Rack Lock outs
3x115
3x135
3x145

DB Incline Bench
10x25
10x30
10x35
10x40
10x45

MTS Row
10x50 for 5 sets

Tricep Pressdown
12x70 for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-28-12

Deficit Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
2x231 WU
3x258
3x286
3x319
3x330

GHR
BWx40

Db Step-ups
10x30 ea leg for 4 sets

Back Raise w/ pause
10xBW for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raise
10xBW for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

2-29-12

BB Floor Press
6x85 WU
3x100
3x110
3x120
3x130
3x140

DB Front Raise
10x10 for 5 sets

Elbows out Tricep extension
10x15 for 5 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

3-1-12

Box Squat, parallel
2x155 For 8 sets
1x165
1x175
1x185

Deads
6x165 WU
4x187 WU
1x245 for 8 sets
1x281
1x319

Reverse Hyper
10x15 kg
10x17.2 kg
10x20 kg
10x22.5 kg
10x22.5 kg

DB Side Bend
10x40 ea side for 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raise
10xBW for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 5, 2012)

3-5-12

Bench
6x65 WU
4x75 WU
3x85 for 8 sets
Alternating grips

Pin Press (in lieu of 5 board press)
3x95
3x105
3x115
3x125

DB Rear Lat Raise
12x12.5's for 3 sets


----------



## bwrag (Mar 6, 2012)

nice workouts keep it up


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks!

3-6-12

High Box Squat
6x95 WU
4x115 WU
2x135 WU
3x145
3x155
3x165
3x175
3x185

GM's
10x45
10x95
10x115

Abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-8-12


Close Grip bench
6x45 WU
4x65  WU
3x75
3x85
3x95
3x105
3x115


Pull-ups
5 sets of 7


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-9-12


Box Squat, parallel
2x130 for 10 sets


Deads
1x214 for 10 sets


Reverse Hypers
10x15 Kg for 2 sets


DB Side Bends
10x45 ea. side for 2 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-12-12


Bench
3x85 for 8 sets
alternating grips


Pin press
3x100
3x110
3x120
3x130
3x140


DB Standing Millies
10x20
10x25
10x30
10x35


DB Rear Lat Raise
12x15's for 3 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-13-12


High Box Squat
3x145
3x160
3x175
3x190


BB Lunges
10x45 ea. leg
10x65
10x75


Good mornings
10x80
10x100
10x120


Abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-15-12


Close Grip bench
3x100
3x105
3x110
3x115
3x120


Pull-ups
6 sets of 7


BB Tricep Extension
10x20
10x20
10x30
10x30


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-16-12


Box Squat, parallel
2x140 for 10 sets


Deads
1x231 for 10 sets


Reverse Hyper
10x20 kg for 4 sets


DB side Bends
10x40 ea side for 4 sets


Abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 19, 2012)

3-19-12


Bench
3x85 for 6 sets
alternating grips
1x105
1x115
1x125


Pin press
3x115
3x125
3x135


DB Standing Millies
10x20
10x25
10x30
10x35
10x37.5


DB Rear lat Raise
12x15's for 4 sets


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 20, 2012)

3-20-12


High Box Squat
8x45
6x115
4x135
2x115
3x165
3x185
3x205


Gm's
10x95
10x110
10x125


DB Lunges
10x15's ea leg
10x20's
10x25's
10x30's


Abs


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 26, 2012)

3-26-12


Squat
5x85
5x105
5x125
5x145
5x165


Bench
5x50
5x60
5x70
5x85
5x95


BOR
5x45
5x55
5x65
5x75
5x85


GHR
40xBW


DB Tri Enxt
10x30
10x35
10x40


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 26, 2012)

you have some strong legs for sure!  Keep kicking ass!


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 26, 2012)

Great work - you have an awesome journal. Any specific goals or are you training for any competitions?


----------

